# pics of setups?



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

i just got my air kit from fmkustoms.com for my 04 grand am im just lookin for some pics of trunk installs to get ideas on mounting and routing my sutff :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

look in this one thread "new project" that's one of the best ways to run your set-up for that kind of ride.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

This is an Install I did a while ago using an Easystreet kit. I added a water separator and the single 380 is behind the tank. I routed the hoses down the right side of the trunk right through the floor.









This is another set-up with the 2-3gallons and 2-480s in the spare tire well and the valves in the pocket on the right side.

















Here is one more with everything mounted in the spare tire well. You have to be careful when routing lines out of the car. I try to use flat surfaces where nothing will be in harms way, away from exhaust system and away from moving parts.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

in that last pic how would you drain those tanks


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Feb 21 2007, 01:44 PM~7317359
> *in that last pic how would you drain those tanks
> *


what would be tits is if there was a 1/8" valve or something there tapped to through the bottom.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

ok that helps a little....i have a 8 gallon 5 port tank...2 380c's with 2 water traps and 8 asco 1/2 valves im guess i should set it up like the first one just with a comp going into each side of the tank


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Feb 21 2007, 04:42 PM~7318902
> *ok that helps a little....i have a 8 gallon 5 port tank...2 380c's with 2 water traps and 8 asco 1/2 valves im guess i should set it up like the first one just with a comp going into each side of the tank
> *


sounds good, plus you can maintenance it freely (not have to remove this or that to get to this and that, etc.) just keep it simple.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

yea thats how im gonna do it......its a beast i have no more room for my sub :angry: 

ill post some pics later of my progress so far


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Feb 21 2007, 05:25 PM~7319382
> *yea thats how im gonna do it......its a beast i have no more room for my sub :angry:
> 
> ill post some pics later of my progress so far
> *


how much room you have to work with on the sub? You should down size it to a 5 gallon. It's a bitch to get the valves on, but it'll help with the space issue.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

not much at all i had a 3.5 cubic foot ported box.....im just going to get a smaller sealed box i think it will fit that way,i didnt realize how big the tank was it was the one that came with my kit......heres a couple pics of me just making sure it fits dont mind the messy valves i havent gotten them the way i want them yet  
my kit


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

on my valves does it matter which side is + or - they arent marked? they are 1/2 asco valve if it helps


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

got damn those are some shiny brass valves!!!! 

no it doesn't matter. You can use your tank as a ground with those Asco's. This is so you don't have to have a whole bunch of wiring to route and hide, and it makes the set-up more clean looking. Push it to the back as much as you can and place the comps on the sides if you can.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

i wanted to mount the comps on the side on an angle but with the water traps its not gonna fit my trunk is pretty small.....the one goof thing is under the board is my spare tire well so any wire is going to be ran under there.....im gonna try to make a harness similar to something you would see on fual injertors at the fuel rail and make it all plug and play incase i have to service it


first thing is getting it all up and running then i will make it pretty :biggrin: 

i apreciate all the help


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

looking at the pics i think im going to take the tank off and do a 360 with the board and comps so the comps are mounted towards the front and that will allow me to slide the tank back a little more.....




anyone have pics of how to tie my 8 gauge wiring from my distro into my relays for the comps?....i cant find an adapter anywhere that will let 8 gauge hook onto those small posts on the relays


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

heres a couple wit my progress so far i just have the tank comps valves and water traps hooked up so far.....dont mind the valves i gotta adjust the angles still


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

you have room on the sides for the traps, I suggest that you just connect them right at the tank ports. from there you will be able to move the comps to the sides as well.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah I like to use a Hex nipple and attach the water separators right to the tanks. Fewer fittings, less chance of leaks and looks nicer IMO. Your work looks good so far. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

the reason i have them like that is they are so long if i mount them to the tank they hit the bottom of the trunk and i cant mount the straight up or take the metal cover off to drain them...........

i ran into a problem trying to hook up the pressure switch to the tank its a viair165/200 switch and it has a really small threading on it it looks like its 3/8 but im not sure....the problem is the tank has a 1/4 port on it is there a reducer fitting i can use on this?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Feb 22 2007, 07:53 PM~7330187
> *the reason i have them like that is they are so long if i mount them to the tank they hit the bottom of the trunk and i cant mount the straight up or take the metal cover off to drain them...........
> 
> i ran into a problem trying to hook up the pressure switch to the tank its a viair165/200 switch and it has a really small threading on it it looks like its 3/8 but im not sure....the problem is the tank has a 1/4 port on it is there a reducer fitting i can use on this?
> *





yeah, just mount them at a small angle..


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

http://aicustoms.net/
http://aicustoms.net/
http://aicustoms.net/


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Sivik (Jan 21, 2006)

yea mine are on a bit of a angle


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Feb 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7330802
> *yeah, just mount them at a small angle..
> 
> *



mine would be at a little bit more of an angle but if it will work i will put them like that.....i have the same tank what size reducer did u use to mount the pressure switch to the tank with?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Feb 23 2007, 07:44 AM~7333819
> *mine would be at a little bit more of an angle but if it will work i will put them like that.....i have the same tank what size reducer did u use to mount the pressure switch to the tank with?
> *




its a 12 gallon tank with 1/2" ports.... I believe it was a 1/4" reducer for the pressure switch. Just go to home depot or menards and test fittings if you have to....bring your pressure switch in and try out fittings....You don't have to buy the fitting but at least you know what the idea is....but I'll bet its a 1/4"


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

yea it was i found it i bought an elbow to cause the pressure switch is gonna go on the botton port but im curious if its gonna fit without hitting the trunk bottom


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Feb 23 2007, 06:34 PM~7338277
> *yea it was i found it i bought an elbow to cause the pressure switch is gonna go on the botton port but im curious if its gonna fit without hitting the trunk bottom
> *


Don't do that with the bottom port. It's best to T it off from somewhere, the bottom port os for draining the tank. Even though you have the traps, sometimes there's still something in the tank. 
A clever way is to get a cross or T fitting like Rob did and place it at one of the valve ports be for the valve. It will still read the same way. Or T it off on top where the gauge/one of the traps is.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

damn i just was at home depot buying fittings too....this is already becoming a pain in the ass lol


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

ok so i will plug the bottom port and the top port i can tee to hook up my pressure switch and air line for my tank gauge so what fittings and shit am i gonna need to do this?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

here's what Rob did, if you can see to the left (first valve)









what he used:
hex nipple to - cross fitting female off of cross fitting is

1 reducer fitting from 3/8" to 1/4" NPT for the switch
the other side (non visible port from cross I forget)
1 3/8" hex nipple to fill valve

from fill valve to - street Tee to - 3/8" Alkon PTC elbow fitting.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats cool i went back to home depot and got all the stuff i need finally lol

im gonna t off the top port and use it for my pressure switch and the line for the tank pressure gauge and i also got a 1/2 hex plug for the bottom port.......if it doesnt snow im gonna try and make some more progress tommorow


i like how the comps are mounted to the tank in robs pic thats pimp


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

are the water traps a must have, or can u get away with just draingin the tank every now and then?

these things are big and ugly and in the way


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

sweet setups


----------



## layinrocker (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Feb 24 2007, 04:05 PM~7343062
> *are the water traps a must have, or can u get away with just draingin the tank every now and then?
> 
> these things are big and ugly and in the way
> *






The water traps are not just to trap water....It protects your equipment....you'll be surprised how much water they catch. If you don't use the traps you'll be draining all the time and your pressure switch will be thrown off.


----------



## EZKASH (Jun 7, 2006)

nice an klean!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Feb 24 2007, 08:23 PM~7344012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oasis...ugh i think i just came on myself


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

damn lol those are some nice setups looking at these and looking at mines wow the only thing bad about my setup is the tank i have it in a good spot but i gotta find another way to hold it down oh and that i dont have my valves in the trunk connected to the tank i have 4 in the front bumper and 4 in the back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I like mines messy as all fuck! there I said it! :angry:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

i finally got everything hooked up yesterday ill try to post pics later........the 2 380's kill my voltage i drop from 14.6 at idle to 12.0 so i guess a HO ALT is my next step.....already did the big 3


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

all wired up dont mind the mess it will be hidden under the spare cover shortly

















rear with drop spring
















side by side








rear installed
















front with the strut/spring out








front bag installed
















switch box location








fm sticker


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

here`s a set up pic of a 68 caddy we are finishing up


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

wow that is a huge friggin trunk


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

clean work


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

nice clean installs


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

heres some finished pics of the outside,dont mind the rims and dirty car my 18's will go back on in a couple weeks

up
























down








































































tuckin stock 16's
















a little gangsta lean


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice job. How does it ride? Any noises from the struts when you hit bumps? How is the camber in the front. In one of the pics it looks like you have alot of positive camber on the Right Front tire. Positive camber is when the top of the tire tilts out more. Was the easystreet strut adjustable? Sometimes you can tilt the tire in and out as you are tightening the bolts to compensate for that. Also make sure that the top of the rear bags dont rub on the fitting when the bag is aired up or aired out. They will expand the first day or two and get to their normal dimensions. NICE WORK.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

i only drove it for about a half mile so far i didnt notice any noise....im gonna take it to get aligned before i really drive it so ill let them take care of that

i do get some noise when i drop it or lift it but im guessing its probly normal when u make a car go up and down that fast it could even be shit inside the car making the noise for all i know

i just have to hook up my gauges and do a leak check i think i have a small one where the valves connect to the tank i lost about 60 psi over night but it will all be done in time


----------



## draggingbody (Dec 6, 2004)

i personally try to hide as much as possible on customers trucks.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

i always find it funny how ANYTHING looks bad ass when its slammed...sheeeesh now i wont be afraid to rocka ponti :0 :biggrin: hahahahaha nice work man... just kidding with ya


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

heres some pics of the trunk so far, today i mounted my gauges and built a new box my old one didn't fit with the air ride stuff in there....don't mind the wires i haven't gotten a chance to buy some wire loom yet or carpet my mounting board and box


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Mar 13 2007, 02:34 PM~7469999
> *?
> *


the valves close to the board.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

yea theres about an inch of space under it it works fine it actualy helps the sound a little bit.....the 1/2 asco's are pretty loud


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Mar 13 2007, 05:12 PM~7470911
> *yea theres about an inch of space under it it works fine it actualy helps the sound a little bit.....the 1/2 asco's are pretty loud
> *



at high pressures all valves are loud. some even make a popping noise, I think my Parkers do that from time to time, although I'm starting to think it's more my checks than the valve now.


----------



## UKAIR-ONE (Mar 28, 2006)

WTF 16 valves????????? :0 :0 

Whats all that about


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UKAIR-ONE_@Mar 13 2007, 07:00 PM~7472076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dual port bags?


----------



## Sivik (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 14 2007, 12:20 PM~7471368
> *at high pressures all valves are loud. some even make a popping noise, I think my Parkers do that from time to time, although I'm starting to think it's more my checks than the valve now.
> *


oh yea mine pop, 1/2 smc valves :biggrin:, they 2 fast using with canz


----------



## ChevySwangin00 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, what I would do for that setup...


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 4 2007, 04:20 PM~7405038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


With this set-up I was able to lift at 3 different speeds and dump at 3 different speeds. I used it to show customers how anything could be done. It could be anywhere from fast and quiet, to loud and obnoxious, to hopping and breaking the pavement on the drop. They were 3/4 parkers with dual port bags. I never tried to hop it like crazy but it would get a nice bunny hop with all 4 wheels off the ground on the first few hits. I liked it and it rode like a caddy. I had those DC's going to over 200 psi and also a sanden. The kid that bought it from me Killed it and let shops that had no idea what they were doing work on it.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layinrocker_@Feb 27 2007, 09:52 PM~7369265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have u had any problems with back, since there stock airbags, what moves does it do, cause i was wonderingif i could ride that way for a little awhile


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wanted to post pics, since I know how to now.


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

:biggrin:

have another tank under the van in front


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

www.alteredaltitude.com

you can check out our work.


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

i was lookin at that some nice stuff there


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

Not much right now but its a start :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

NICE JOB BRO

LOL I have the same couch in my basement


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah thanx- It's my first set up not much but it will do as long as the ladies like it when it raises up (the car I mean) lol- yeah about the couch can you believe I bought those new a couple years ago and I passed up a juiced cutty doing it :twak: had to get it fo my baby moma- you know how that goes


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2LO4URHO_@Mar 26 2007, 02:53 PM~7555411
> *yeah thanx- It's my first set up not much but it will do as long as the ladies like it when it raises up (the car I mean) lol- yeah about the couch can you believe I bought those new a couple years ago and I passed up a juiced cutty doing it :twak:  had to get it fo my baby moma- you know how that goes
> *


Nice job. what mounts did you end up using up front?

thank god abortions are free in Canada , thats why I have no kids :biggrin:


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)




----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 26 2007, 05:00 PM~7555468
> *Nice job. what mounts did you end up using up front?
> 
> thank god abortions are free in Canada , thats why I have no kids :biggrin:
> *


lol actually I'm still not too familiar with the car yet I actually only bought it about a month ago with paint- rims - shaved door handles and nitrogen powered airbag setup- I also bought my first house last month actually both the same day- finished the closing and hauled as to buy this bubble before anyone else would lol- so i havnt had much time to fool around but i did notice what looked like some steel reinforcements on the chassis? looks like heavy gauge plates welded on. I wondered what they had in mind :cheesy:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a 68 caddy we finished last week...


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

IT ALSO HITS SIDES


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 2 2007, 04:58 PM~7604538
> *This is a 68 caddy we finished last week...
> 
> 
> ...



Now this thing is bad ass... I love it.. Nice and clean. What size wheels?


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

22in spokes with P255/30R22 Hankooks


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Mar 25 2007, 02:36 PM~7547711
> *Wanted to post pics, since I know how to now.
> 
> 
> ...


what type of set up do u have looks nice


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 2 2007, 08:31 PM~7606043
> *22in spokes with P255/30R22 Hankooks
> *


Im not a huge fan of spokes, but they really set it off. Ive done a few cars on 22 in. spokes and they looked good.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

nice


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Apr 11 2007, 04:37 PM~7669589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good with the rims.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LIKE EM SET UPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2005)

My rear struts with an Aero Sport baggie



















































Stock OEM struts










Train horn valve with regulator


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

what kinda car is that on?


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2005)

98 Lexus GS300


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Ahh see you chagned your strut setup delirium. good work. looks good! Now that bitch should not knock or make fucked up noises!


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2005)

Front struts


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delirium_@Apr 12 2007, 05:55 PM~7678183
> *My rear struts with an Aero Sport baggie
> 
> 
> ...


Did you remove the 2 ears that bolt the assembly to the body? Cant tell in the pic.


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2005)

Yup


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delirium_@Apr 13 2007, 10:54 AM~7683723
> *Yup
> *


Be carefuel if you did. That mount is so long and it may start to flex sideways. if it does you may run into problems with the shock rubbing on the inside of the bag causing it to fail. If can, try to figure out some way to attach them in the same way they did before. If not, just watch it and keep and eye on things. You dont want the strut tower mount to flex and eventually break. 

Looks good otherwise. You did a great job. I dont want you to run into problems later.


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delirium_@Apr 15 2007, 05:45 PM~7697322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hot.. I love those cars in general. Bagged looks even better. Good job.


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Six Trey_@Apr 22 2007, 07:55 PM~7750145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 wow, fucken clean


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: Here is my brothers, from South Texas
done at USAMOTORSPORTS


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Apr 22 2007, 08:52 PM~7750738
> *:0 wow, fucken clean
> *


Did you have to flare those copper tubes or just use the "special" couplers??
Nice set up btw............


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

six trey we need more pics of that setup please!!!!


----------



## gotjuice? (Nov 5, 2002)

Heres mines fresh of the boat. Not even a day old


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

what kinda car?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Apr 26 2007, 11:31 AM~7778302
> *
> 
> 
> ...






DROPMOB SUCKS!










just playin :cheesy: , everytime you guys post shit its always clean as hell and well thought out. you guys got alot of variety of shit too.....I'm not a truck guy or a mini truck guy but I really like that set up.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


nice job


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 26 2007, 01:37 PM~7779552
> *DROPMOB SUCKS!
> just playin :cheesy: , everytime you guys post shit its always clean as hell and well thought out.  you guys got alot of variety of shit too.....I'm not a truck guy or a mini truck guy but I really like that set up.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> nice job
> *



lol i know we suck :biggrin: 

thanks for the props, i thought this was a unique setup that would fit in with this topic, teh tank is actually the rear frame section, the valves are drilled adn tapped into teh inside frame rails


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Apr 26 2007, 07:07 PM~7781948
> *lol i know we suck :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the props, i thought this was a unique setup that would fit in with this topic, teh tank is actually the rear frame section, the valves are drilled adn tapped into teh inside frame rails
> *


Thats cool shit. How much air volume do you think you have?


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gotjuice?_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7778027
> *Heres mines fresh of the boat. Not even a day old
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set-up. Very unique. Looks like a BOMB haha.. I like it.. Get some pics of the rest of the car.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Apr 26 2007, 09:04 PM~7782851
> *Thats cool shit.  How much air volume do you think you have?
> *



um its not mine, so im not sure, but i think its measured out to equal two three gallon tanks.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gotjuice?_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7778027
> *Heres mines fresh of the boat. Not even a day old
> 
> *



Looks good brother!

Hows the weather in Trinidad?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ancona46_@Feb 22 2007, 07:53 PM~7328831
> *heres a couple wit my progress so far i just have the tank comps valves and water traps hooked up so far.....dont mind the valves i gotta adjust the angles still
> 
> 
> ...



damn...! did you take those pictures with a digital camera?? if so, what kind is it and how much it cost?? those pictures look hella good!


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

kodak easyshare 7.2 megapixels biotch.....it takes better pics if i use the tripod


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

sony cybershot 7.2 megapixels biotch.....it takes better pics if i use the tripod those pics atually look pretty bad heres a couple i used the tripod with


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Apr 26 2007, 11:31 AM~7778302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE SETUP MAN


----------



## SuperGirl (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperGirl_@May 2 2007, 08:36 AM~7817627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's that called on the ground holding your compressors and tank


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuperGirl_@May 2 2007, 07:36 AM~7817627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set-up. Its diamond plate.


----------



## UKAIR-ONE (Mar 28, 2006)

in the uk its cheqer plater over in us diamond plate.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@May 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7818291
> *Nice set-up.  Its diamond plate.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2007, 07:41 PM~7806527
> *FUCKIN NICE SETUP MAN
> *




this is my setup and thanks for all the props everyone
this is a 9 gallon back half frame tank.
with all 1/2 valves it does not leak 
and is a great setup
with this setup you don't have to worry about a tank 
such as mounting or it being in the way
very clean setup i am very happy with it
thanks


----------



## UKAIR-ONE (Mar 28, 2006)

Fuck me just noticed your using the frame for air storage..........

I like it no wonder it looked so clean...........


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UKAIR-ONE_@May 14 2007, 07:18 PM~7903246
> *Fuck me just noticed your using the frame for air storage..........
> 
> I like it no wonder it looked so clean...........
> *



yea alot of pple do not even notice that....
i end up having to tell them and then they freak out..


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

lets see more pic of them setups


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Still a work in progress


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

badazz setups homies


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

my current set-up in the blazer is 1/2" fill and 3/8" dump Ascos... 145 switch, 450 V, 4 switches, 2b6's front (1/2") and 26 Stones rear (1/2"), 8 port 5 gal. (Rob's FAVE tank)... I'm being lazy :cheesy: 1/2" lines, but been taking things out piecec by piece to redo it... 

going silent with this one fellas  Plus need to ditch te damn 2b's. will post pictures of the horror Sun. maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

heres a pic of my old setup :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 19 2007, 07:25 AM~7935634
> *heres a pic of my old setup :0
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:uh: soon fellas, soon it'll be something we can all look at.


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

anymore badass setups out there....


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

sorry its unfinished  1993 astro on 0n 20,s ,, 








thanx again AAC.....


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

heres an updated shot of my trunk


----------



## t-spat (Feb 21, 2007)

not the best pix but u get the idea


----------



## plus12 (Mar 9, 2007)

Heres mine.


















Yeah, I know the rest of the bed is rough, I'm working on it.


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low225_@Jul 28 2007, 12:48 PM~8414002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how do u power those comps what gauge wires and battery power?


----------



## low225 (May 8, 2006)

140 amp alternator 
autozone gold battery 
4g main wire that gets split to 8g thats pigtailed to each set of comps

you have to be careful with it or itll cut the motor


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Jul 27 2007, 09:04 AM~8405382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I like those vertical tanks, fuckin nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Apr 2 2007, 04:58 PM~7604538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice is an understatement 

that lac is just straight out sexy


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 25 2007, 11:22 AM~8171749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that a rock :cheesy: 


someone explain the use of copper lines to me


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks laquerhead!!! the owner of the car calls the car "Sexy"!!! 
that is one of my favorite cars I`ve done


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jul 29 2007, 06:46 PM~8421232
> *thanks laquerhead!!!  the owner of the car calls the car "Sexy"!!!
> that is one of my favorite cars I`ve done
> *



i love caddys doing a 64 myself 


its the lines man :around: them classic caddys are beautiful


----------



## lowsixfo64 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowsixfo64_@Aug 2 2007, 11:36 AM~8456144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the lac from goodfellas :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Jul 29 2007, 04:25 PM~8420173
> *is that a rock  :cheesy:
> someone explain the use of copper lines to me
> *


I was trying to be different.  :tears:


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 2 2007, 06:53 PM~8459607
> *I was trying to be different.  :tears:
> *



it looks good in there :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's my '80 gmc I'm not 100% done w/the setup but it's what I have right now.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*My setup in the bubbletop. . . . . . . Reliable, Smooth & Effective.  *


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2007, 09:55 AM~8615389
> *My setup in the bubbletop. . . . . . . Reliable, Smooth & Effective.
> 
> 
> ...


that is awsome cool as fuck   :biggrin:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Aug 23 2007, 02:33 PM~8625300
> *that is awsome cool as fuck      :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

mine still in progress


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Aug 21 2007, 09:57 PM~8612765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good cant wait to see it 100%done :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 28 2007, 12:26 PM~8660922
> *looks good cant wait to see it 100%done :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just finished this up for a high roller customer. He does it big


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Aug 30 2007, 09:27 PM~8683094
> *Just finished this up for a high roller customer. He does it big
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFo Galaxie (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Aug 31 2007, 12:27 AM~8683094
> *Just finished this up for a high roller customer. He does it big
> 
> 
> ...


You fuckin dummy! You forgot to put water traps! That system is gonna go to shit!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

did some cleaning up on mine. haven't finished it up though.


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:dunno: Any more?


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

heres mines


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

My 62... (Compressors and 2nd battery are in the side panels)


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Two 10gal. tanks
two vaiar 380's
York 210 under the hood
Slam dual-port HE8's in da back
Slam dual-port HE7's up front 
set @ 200psi

It slings the rear of my 84 Monte with a full tank of gas about a foot up in the air with one flick of the switch :cheesy: . It looks like somethings missing , I had an extra battery & an oasis back there but sold em.
The extra air line goes to the front, & as soon as I get another HE7 from Rob & Kevin I'll throw em in & make a video.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowsixfo64_@Aug 2 2007, 11:36 AM~8456144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


while i can appreciate a rocked out trunk with 10 subs, IMO the cleaner more functional look, the better. i love this, you can still lug groceries. i have nothing to put up yet, since im not done mine, but in a couple weeks i think it should be done.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 1 2007, 03:13 PM~9132437
> *while i can appreciate a rocked out trunk with 10 subs, IMO the cleaner more functional look, the better. i love this, you can still lug groceries. i have nothing to put up yet, since im not done mine, but in a couple weeks i think it should be done.
> *


I agree. In mine it's all bunched up. I don't like it at all, but it's what I have for now. Later I'm going to try to hide 2 3 gal. tanks under the Blazer and just leave the comp. inside with the subs box. Hopefully it'll clear out some room and give it a nicer look.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

```
[quote][i]Originally posted by foey[/i]@Nov 1 2007, 04:16 PM~9132928
[b]I agree. In mine it's all bunched up. I don't like it at all, but it's what I have for now. Later I'm going to try to hide 2 3 gal. tanks under the Blazer and just leave the comp. inside with the subs box. Hopefully it'll clear out some room and give it a nicer look.
[/b][/quote]
 :wave: long time mang hows the blazer??
```


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Nov 1 2007, 05:28 PM~9133552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 2 2007, 03:58 AM~9137154
> *it's coming along now. I'm getting in a lot fo int. parts. Mainly panels. I'm going to try to get the damn thing fully bagged by the end of my semester. How's the set-up build going?? I know your ass is working on that frontier foo. spill it!! :angry:
> *


Aint had time to do anything with the frontier but i have worked on the lincoln.
hey u know anything about installing an edc on these blazers i got an 89 w/ a 4.3 v6 im trying to find the brackets to put this york210 on


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Nov 2 2007, 03:48 PM~9140886
> *Aint had time to do anything with the frontier but i have worked on the lincoln.
> hey u know anything about installing an edc on these blazers i got an 89 w/ a 4.3 v6 im trying to find the brackets to put this york210 on
> *


dude your a doushe (sp), how come you never said you had a Blazer? :angry: :0 
Your going to have to fab them, I've searched and no one makes them for dimes/blazers below 93/94. I don't know why, they really should though. So far I have seen people put it on different sides. Mine is a 4.3L, but a Vortec. I haven't learned the diff. between TBI and CPI or something like that yet. 

But most def, you going to be fabbing some. Other than that it's the same as you would a Sanden but you don't need the oiler, just the line, filter and dip stick... and add oil. All the parts I would get at Kilby.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a quick job a did a bit back


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

CTS CADDY WE DID AT THE SHOP


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Nov 5 2007, 12:22 PM~9157280
> *CTS CADDY WE DID AT THE SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


That's Classy Bro


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Nov 5 2007, 10:22 AM~9157280
> *CTS CADDY WE DID AT THE SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rob, it doesn't effect the copper lines being in the trunk like that? I was doing some homework and it was said that the copper can't jiggle around or something... but from what I was shown it was placed along the frame.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Thers a small braided line off the head of the pump to absorb some vibration from the viair


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Nov 5 2007, 12:12 PM~9158308
> *Thers  a small braided line off the head of the pump to absorb some vibration from the viair
> *


If I do something like that in mine, I would just have to put in a leader for the comps and I'll be fine on the rest right? I'm trying to make this set-up as clean and compact for space purposes as possible.


----------

